# Urgent... Please read



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

I had an incident and i need to report to the fish and game. This is not a poaching incident and every number i try to call they say call back tomorrow, the office is closed. I need to contact them tonight if anyone has an emergency number i would really appreciate it.


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

Call the sheriff's....Don't waste time, they will contact whoever needs to be there.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Wow....just enough to peek a guys curiosity.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Well, there's always the poaching hot line. Or you can go online, look at the UDWR's website and look for a C.O., if you know one from the area that you're looking for.
http://web.state.ut.us/phone.htm


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Story will be up after we sort things out.


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

What area are you in? I have the personal cell # for the Cache officer and also for the vernal officer... I am sure they could help you out.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Call the SO or UHP or City PD they will call out DWR


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Here is a quick run down of the mess I got into, im not going into too much detail because I dont want to listen to any B.S. from ignorant people trying and tell me that I should have handled the situation differently. Last night while elk hunting I had a bull moose charge me. I was lucky enough to get into a spot where he couldnt get to me but each time I tried to sneak out of his area he would charge again and I had to retreat. After the 3rd charge I was not in a situation where I could get away and I was forced to shoot him. What an adrenaline rush, all I could do was pray that I could place a good shot and hit this animal on the run and stop him in his temper driven charge, luckily I did connect. Thats definitely a memory that will stick with me and I hope that I never get into that situation again. I never realized how aggressive a bull moose gets during the rut, I simply got within the same meadow as this bulls wallow (I didnt realize it until walking through the area this morning with the DWR) and that provoked some insane behavior. The DWR has been great. As you can imagine I was really nervous about reporting it because I understand how big the consequences can be. I took the officer up there this morning to give him a good walk through of everything that went on during my hour long encounter. He let me know that I had every right to shoot the animal and I wont be hearing from them again... THANK GOODNESS!! I definitely had god on my side. After looking through the area this morning, I cant believe how much ground I covered to get to my first safe zone. I wish I didnt have to tell my wife the story, she loves hunting just as much as me but she wasnt too thrilled when I went out hunting in the same general area tonight.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

By the way I had to make a few phone calls before I got to the right people, but I learned that the sheriffs office doesnt deal with the DWR its the highway patrol that dispatches wildlife officers. Just FYI


----------



## Uni (Dec 5, 2010)

It's the wilderness man. Good job getting out safe and sound. An animals life is never worth risking your own.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Uni said:


> It's the wilderness man. Good job getting out safe and sound. An animals life is never worth risking your own.


Amen to that. Things are unpredictable when you are out in the woods and thats what makes it fun!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

WOW !!!!! me and my brother climbed up another hunters tree stand twice while elk hunting because a bull moose was headed our way. I thought I was a little paranoide but after reading your story I am glad we didn't risk sitting on the ground!! Glad you made it out safe!!!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

To be honest, you waited longer then I would have. Right or wrong, I would have put him down the 2nd time he came after me.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

You did the right thing! A bull moose can put a hurtin on someone. I woulda done the same thing. Glad you got out of there ok.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I had two friends get curious about a rutting bull moose this past weekend in the Uintas, but after some insistance over the radio I got them to back out and leave him be. Not to be messed with!

It's good to hear it all ended up on the good side.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Did you pack out your dirty undies you ruined in the process? That could be a littering ticket.  Glad to hear you are ok.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

when do these beasts stop rutting? It is infested with them above little dell and I want to go deer hunting Sunday!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

90redryder said:


> By the way I had to make a few phone calls before I got to the right people, but I learned that the sheriffs office doesnt deal with the DWR its the highway patrol that dispatches wildlife officers. Just FYI


You're right. I learned that when I hit a deer late at night and wanted to keep it. When they told me to just call the UHP I said "what"? Yup, works like a charm.

Back to your story. I cant count the times I've been confronted by a rutting bull moose with a temper. My poor wife has been treed twice by em. I've never had anything but a bluff charge, but they sure can un-nerve you when they do it, especially after dark when you're trying to get back to your camp or vehicle. I cant wait to draw my tag so I can exact revenge on one of those big stinky bass-turds! :twisted: I hate moose! :evil: BTW, I've had just as much fun when I've run into a nasty old cow with a youngun.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

That sucks. Glad it worked out for you. I had a cow bluff charge me and my family last night in timpanooke campground. We came around the bend and she and her calf were in the road. They both went opposite directions. My wife rolled down the window to get a picture and she started coming at us. Those things aren't afraid of anything.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow. Crazy story, but I'm glad to hear that you made it out safely


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm curious as to what happened with the meat/antlers??????


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I was up in Montana two weeks ago and we had a Bull, Cow and Calf feeding in our camp ground. We kept our distance but the crazy tourists wanted to get close for pics. :shock: At least I warned them. Big powerfull animals that can stomp you into the ground. Glad to hear your safe.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I was stuck next to a patrolling bull once. I have never tried to be so small behind some deadfall hoping he wouldn't see me. They are certainly an onrey bunch this time of the year.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I have been chased by moose at least a dozen times. My dad had to put one down when I was a kid. One of the scariest experiences of my life. Those bulls can be very aggressive during the rut. I am way more scared of a moose than any animal in the woods around here.


----------



## HuntinFool2 (May 30, 2012)

That's the second moose that I know of that has had to been shot this year. My buddy helped pack one out of parleys about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## justheli82 (Oct 12, 2012)

I think you did what you could do in that situation. Glad to hear you are safe, I have been chased by a moose before, even tho it was a cow, not a comfy situation.


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

From the sounds of it you had no choice, you did the right thing I would say it was a justified kill. "kill or be killed" thats how I see it!


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

no judgement here glsd your ok!


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

chet said:


> I'm curious as to what happened with the meat/antlers??????


Unfortunately it was a tough shot, I had to shoot through brush and he was moving pretty quick, I ended up hitting him in the shoulder and that tough old moose shoulder most likely protected his vitals. He ran off into some thick nasty brush and the officer and I were not able to recover him. Im sure he will be found rotten either by me or people on the deer hunt, and if im lucky they will let me keep the antlers.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

how big was he?


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

well..... hopefully he will live.... and hopefull he has learned his lesson not to eff with the orange dudes carrying loud sticks!!!!
Glad you're ok!
kinda makes me wanna go lookin for him............ kinda.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

He was a small bull, still a massive animal, but he was a young bull. I doubt he made it. I used to see him frequently, and I havent seen him since. If I finish the hunt without seeing him again then I will know for sure he is toast. I use a 7mm rem mag so I doubt he has much of a chance unless I just nicked him. Once this rain clears up ill be up there elk hunting and looking for that ornery bugger.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I bow hunt the extended, do you think bear spray would have scared him off?


----------



## Uni (Dec 5, 2010)

hoghunter011583 said:


> I bow hunt the extended, do you think bear spray would have scared him off?


And this is why I have a concealed permit.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

90redryder said:


> He was a small bull, still a massive animal, but he was a young bull. I doubt he made it. I used to see him frequently, and I havent seen him since. If I finish the hunt without seeing him again then I will know for sure he is toast. I use a 7mm rem mag so I doubt he has much of a chance unless I just nicked him. Once this rain clears up ill be up there elk hunting and looking for that ornery bugger.


Is it in the area you and I exchanged pm's about? If it is I'll be deer hunting that area and could help you look. Feel free to PM me the location if you want. I spend a lot if time in that general area.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

You did the right thing. I had a momma bear who refused to head my warnings to stay away from me and my son a few years ago. She bluff charged me a couple of times to which I just yelled at her louder as I ran at her trying to get her attention away from my son who was on the other side of a large rock, hunkered down and crying. I got to within 10 yards of her when she turned and started running....I let off two warning rounds at her feet and was ready to put the third quick shot between her ears when she turned and ran, while plowing over her cub. DWR said that I should have just shot her. Kinda glad I didn't shoot her but really glad she came at me instead of my boy. You can only do what you have to do when confronted by a situation with wildlife.....and a bull moose?!?!?! boom!


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

martymcfly73 said:


> 90redryder said:
> 
> 
> > He was a small bull, still a massive animal, but he was a young bull. I doubt he made it. I used to see him frequently, and I havent seen him since. If I finish the hunt without seeing him again then I will know for sure he is toast. I use a 7mm rem mag so I doubt he has much of a chance unless I just nicked him. Once this rain clears up ill be up there elk hunting and looking for that ornery bugger.
> ...


Its the opposite side of the mountain, I scouted that area alot for elk and found it to be a great spot but I had trouble finding spikes thats why I decided to go to my default spot. If you cant find any bucks in the area we talked about, PM me, there are bucks that I frequently see in this area. They arent real big but towards the end of the hunt they are shooters. BTW I appreciate your offer, it would be cool to get the head of this beast just so I can have it to show along with my story.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

hoghunter011583 said:


> I bow hunt the extended, do you think bear spray would have scared him off?


Bear spray probably would have scared him off but I wouldnt want to let him get close enough to spray him, I shot him at 10 yards which was WAY too close for comfort, I dont know if bear spray can carry that far. Plus I had to shoot into some thick brush which would probably catch most of the spray before it hit the moose.


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

hoghunter011583 said:


> I bow hunt the extended, do you think bear spray would have scared him off?


Yes it works.

Glad your allright 90redryder.

I've seen them do some pretty crazy things during the Rut.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow! I had a coworker who had to shoot a bear in a similar situation. They interrogated them very carefully over and over with the point being that had they tracked the bear they would have then been stalking and charged with poaching, so you should just shoot and then GTHO and report it. That has to scar your mind.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

bear spray works. I used it a Yukon bull moose in alaska. It charged at 20 yards and went by me coughing at 5 yards. Didnt want anything to do with me. 

Ive had the moose bluff charge me on the front a few times. If you give them space they will leave you alone. Never get close to a rutting bull moose! You get close to them and all bets are off even with the cows. id say on the front don't call either. Its just asking for trouble. they aint elk and they don't spook like elk when they come to the call. Its 50/50 they will come at you. I've also had bears and lions bluff charge me in my head lamps on the front. I also had a pitbull boxer mix charge me twice and on the third attempt he ran into the end of my arrow with a broad head while I was hiding behind my bow. Stuck him right in the nose. 

I still don't think shooting them is an option but I wasn't in your situation.


----------

